# New Perspective poem



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 31, 2011)

The new perspective is nothing new
A remade batch of faith and works brew
Scholarly works by NT wright
Faithful reformed find it a blight

Justification is by faithfulness they say
The deceived reformed shout a "hooray"
It's all about the badge of a covenant member
Alas, an erroneous theological wrecker

I prefer the old perspective much better
Rather than being bound by a Roman fetter
Nothing new under the sun Solomon once wrote
It's a shipwreck of faith that will not stay afloat

Jesus, Paul, Luther, and Calvin
Disagree with the new perspective leaven
We are declared righteous by faith alone
Any deviation the regenerate will gladly disown


----------

